# I want Jeff Loomis' Hair!



## Trespass (Jun 5, 2008)

if I put some effort, but most of the time its just some shitty, semi-greasy (fuck having thin hair!  Looks greasy after 6 hours or if unstyled) straight weird looking thing. I tried the "modern" style for teenagers,







but that was like 45 minutes or work by a chick who lives 'cross the street who knows what she's doing.

So, do you guys think I could do the Jeff Loomis hair? (if I grew it out)














[action=maybe]hair like zakk wylde a la [/action]

Or is my hair too impossibly thin?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, first you need that guitar... 

But seriously, I wish I could have mega-long hair but I bet it'd be a bastard to keep.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 5, 2008)

I wish I could grow hair on top of my head period!!!!!!


----------



## matt7 (Jun 5, 2008)

I rocked the long hair look for years then got it cut off quite recently and I have to say even with straightening now, its much less work. Girls like it more too

I'm probably gonna go back to long again simpley cause it looks metal but I do think I look more 'pleasing' to girls with the shorter look 


[action=matt7]waits for Darren to chime in as he hates these threads [/action]


----------



## K7_Munky (Jun 5, 2008)

dude you could grow your hair like that I dont know a lot about hair but as for the greasy part try a conditioner that should help


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 5, 2008)

I would grow my hair out more, but mine gets massive waviness once it hits a certain point, so it's too much of a pain in the ass any longer than it is. Blow drying your hair dries it out, so it'll be a bit less greasy that way, but it also destroys your hair which is why I never do it.


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just grow it and see what happens, I did, and all of a sudden I found the look that worked for me 

Me with short hair = 

Me with long hair = 

Plus dont worry about the womens aspect, theres always someone who likes us vikings


----------



## Trespass (Jun 5, 2008)

matt7 said:


> I rocked the long hair look for years then got it cut off quite recently and I have to say even with straightening now, its much less work. Girls like it more too
> 
> I'm probably gonna go back to long again simpley cause it looks metal but I do think I look more 'pleasing' to girls with the shorter look
> 
> ...



lol. Yeah, just can't get a decent look, no matter what I do (looking back, not one hairstyle has worked for me).


----------



## Michael (Jun 5, 2008)

You definetily could. Just remember that you have to go through all the annoying inbetween lengths to get to the good stuff. So don't grow it to a curtain point, get frustrated and cut it off. : p Once it gets as long as Jeff Loomis' it'll be easy as hell to maintain. When it's that long, it's too long to be hanging in your face, and you can tie it back too. It's the best.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd rather have Jeff's fingers.


----------



## K7_Munky (Jun 5, 2008)

have you ever had long hair? Its a bitch to take care of.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 5, 2008)

K7_Munky said:


> have you ever had long hair? Its a bitch to take care of.



I had hair down to the middle of my back and didn't find it hard to take care of


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 5, 2008)

Same here, I also find I actually want to take care of it more than when it was short, where I just couldn't care less.

Long hair is for the gods


----------



## K7_Munky (Jun 5, 2008)

damn up to your back how long did it take you to grow it that long?


----------



## Trespass (Jun 5, 2008)

Michael said:


> You definetily could. Just remember that you have to go through all the annoying inbetween lengths to get to the good stuff. So don't grow it to a curtain point, get frustrated and cut it off. : p Once it gets as long as Jeff Loomis' it'll be easy as hell to maintain. When it's that long, it's too long to be hanging in your face, and you can tie it back too. It's the best.



But I'm thinking would be hair be far too stringy/split endish...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 5, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I'd rather have Jeff's fingers.


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 5, 2008)

K7_Munky said:


> damn up to your back how long did it take you to grow it that long?



Mine is about 2/3rds the way down my back, and in total its took about 6 years to get it like this, but only because it got cut to shoulder length about 18 months ago (not my choice, still hate the fact it happened)


----------



## Trespass (Jun 5, 2008)

This thread needs pics!


----------



## K7_Munky (Jun 5, 2008)

damn dude 6 years why did you have to cut it?


----------



## Jason (Jun 5, 2008)

matt7 said:


> I rocked the long hair look for years then got it cut off quite recently and I have to say even with straightening now, its much less work. Girls like it more too
> 
> I'm probably gonna go back to long again simpley cause it looks metal but I do think I look more 'pleasing' to girls with the shorter look
> 
> ...


You know this is past his bedtime


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 5, 2008)

Trespass said:


> This thread needs pics!









Before I cut it. 

I don't know where the unedited version of that is 


And, I can't remember how long it took...I don't pay much attention to that kinda shit.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 6, 2008)

If I had to have a hairstyle other than my own curly/fro style, I'd have the Thordendal look.

+1 to just growing it and seeing what happens.
Another +1 to using conditioner, my hair tangles like no other without conditioner.


----------



## Naren (Jun 6, 2008)

When I had long hair, I had gone for 2 and a half years without a haircut. My hair was down to the bottom of my shoulder blades in the back and to the middle/upper part of my chest in the front.

I had hair kind of like Jeff's except dark brown. I'm thinking of growing my hair long again (I cut my hair really short about 4 months ago, but it's grown out to "normal length" by now). But, if I grow it out again, I'm going to get a "straight perm" (I don't know if it's called something different in English, but that's what they call it in Japanese) because my hair is naturally really wavey and frizzy -- and I HATE that. When it's short, it's perfectly fine. But when it's long, it's really annoying. And on humid days, it gets even frizzier and more annoying. So I'd want to make it perfectly straight (get the black metal hairstyle ). 

And, of course, with long hair, my shower drain got plugged up with tons and tons of hair really fast. And I could use a tissue to whip my floor and get a handful of hair. That's kind of gross...

I hate the inbetween stages, but once it exceeded a certain length, it looked really cool.

My drummer was super pissed at me when I cut my hair. She was like "You better grow it out long before we start doing live shows again" and I said "That's impossible, yo" and she said, "Start growing it out now." And I said "okay... maybe..."


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 6, 2008)

I've got hair to the middle of my back, it was a bit longer but I cut about an inch off a couple of days ago because of dead/split ends. So if you can live with trimming it every few months, using certain shampoos/conditioners and having to wait a long time for it to dry on it's own, then go for it. 

I've got thin hair and it's wavey and frizzy, I look like a hobo if I don't at least straighten it a touch. Which is bad for your hair, some how my girlfriend blow drys and straightens her hair everyday, but it looks and feels great 

I grow tired of having to do all that crap, but I know I'd regret it if I cut it all off. So would my girlfriend  Plus I'm not going to look like a 'n00b' when my band finally gets round to playing some live shows.

Now I'm going to do something very manly, all this talk about long hair is making me feel too effeminate


----------



## Michael (Jun 6, 2008)

K7_Munky said:


> have you ever had long hair? Its a bitch to take care of.



Yeah, I've had long hair for a few years now. Once it gets so long it's easy to handle because you can do a lot with it.

Here's where mine's at:


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 6, 2008)

jeff's hair looks gross to me.


----------



## -K4G- (Jun 6, 2008)

damn mike you make me miss my long hair. tried to get it to grow back but its just too hot here.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 6, 2008)

Grow it, but remember:

1) wash it, but massage into the scalp, then just let the excess go to the ends.
2) condition it, but condition the ends and don't go near the scalp, otherwise your head will get greasy
3) don't use hair strighteners, bleaches, dyes, whatever women use as it does fuck your hair up
4) switch shampoos/conditioners all the time, i basically just buy whatever is on special offer
5) brush it, but hold the hair so it doesn't pull on the scalp (and out)
6) have patience! 

I've had long hair for over half my life now (and I am in my 30's, yes, an old fuck) but the only reason i haven't had long hair since being 12 is because i mistakenly cut it at 14, and then got weirded out by own shadow. So i grew it back. I've had it trimmed (sometimes by accident) over the years, but basically trim every 6months to a year if you want it to be healthy, but not too much, maybe half an inc or so, an inch, depends on what condition the hair is in.

But yeah, my hair is getting back to being arsecrack length! It's no hassle, just occasional brushing and was it twice a week or so. all good 

I apolgise for the overly gay post.


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 6, 2008)

K7_Munky said:


> damn dude 6 years why did you have to cut it?



Well its back to down my back, I just got about 2 years of it cut off. Main reason was after I finished university, I came back home, and am still living with me parents until mortgages aren't stupid, and me mother was having a fit about the hairs falling out and having to sort them out. So she got me to cut it, but given that I spent the next 6 months having a go at her about it until I liked how my hair was again, she's realised never to ask me to do it again 

In terms of the length of it now, about another 6 months to a year and its round about where I want it again. I think at the moment I'm actually closer to about halfway down my back rather than 2/3rds, but still, its a lot better than shoulder length


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 6, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> Just grow it and see what happens, I did, and all of a sudden I found the look that worked for me
> 
> Me with short hair =
> 
> ...



someone else who gets chatted up with the line "so I've never shagged a viking before" eh?


----------



## Abhorred (Jun 6, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Grow it, but remember:
> 
> 1) wash it, but massage into the scalp, then just let the excess go to the ends.
> 2) condition it, but condition the ends and don't go near the scalp, otherwise your head will get greasy
> ...



Quoted for truth. I've had long hair for 12 or 13 years now, and learned the hard way about a lot of James' points. I dyed it black when I was 14 or so (I wanted to be necro! Shut up!), and it caused the effected hair to be brittle for years afterwards. I don't switch shampoos/conditioners as often, though, since some can be detrimental to long hair if you're not careful (Pantene, for instance... don't ask how I know this).

Also to add: don't ever, EVER brush it while it's wet if you can at all avoid it. When wet, hair breaks much more easily. It took me more years than I'd care to admit to realize this.

The other thing to mention is that, at the root of it (*ba-dum-ching*), you can't really control how long your hair gets - it's a genetic thing. I reached my terminal length about 6 or 7 years into growing it, then tried all sorts of supplements and tricks to make it grow longer... No such luck. 

Ah well, at least I can still swoon over James' luscious, flowing locks.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 6, 2008)

Naren said:


> But, if I grow it out again, I'm going to get a "straight perm" (I don't know if it's called something different in English, but that's what they call it in Japanese)


 
That's called getting your hair "straightened"


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 6, 2008)

InTheRavensName said:


> someone else who gets chatted up with the line "so I've never shagged a viking before" eh?



Na, my girlfriend usually just says "people with short hair should be shot", I love her


----------



## DefinedInSilere (Jun 6, 2008)

Grow it! I dig being a viking, you would too

I grew mine out for the sole purpose of "the windmill"


----------



## Trespass (Jun 6, 2008)

Alright guys, I'll go for it and sees what happens


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 6, 2008)

Totally grow it out man. I really miss mine. 

I wanted Jeff Walker's hair when it was all dreaded and past his waist.


----------



## Guitarwizard (Jun 7, 2008)

Jeff Loomis? 

Nick Carter!


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 7, 2008)

girls like running their fingers through my hair, if i had jeff loomis hair, i would die.


----------



## Jagw (Jun 7, 2008)

DefinedInSilere said:


> Grow it! I dig being a viking, you would too
> 
> I grew mine out for the sole purpose of "the windmill"



As did I. It got far too much hassle though, so i've cut it down quite a lot. Still long enough to headbang with though


----------



## Anthony (Jun 8, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> Plus dont worry about the womens aspect, theres always someone who likes us vikings



And chicks that like hairy guys _like_ hairy guys.


Right now, I'm growing out my hair. It's about shoulder length, but its so damn thick. I have extreme natural curls, so that doesn't help either. But chicks dig the curls surprisingly. I straightened my hair once, and it was long as hell, and I had never felt more power metal then I did in my whole life.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 9, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> Ah well, at least I can still swoon over James' luscious, flowing locks.


5$ for a look, 20$ for a fondle.


----------



## Trespass (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a drier that blows cool hair on a setting. Is that sufficient?

Also, how bad is hairspray on a daily basis for your hair/


----------



## unconventional (Jun 13, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I'd rather have Jeff's fingers.


 
yeah, WTF, like 8" long each


----------



## Jachop (Jun 14, 2008)

Shampoo your hair less - massage some conditioner into your hair every time you take a shower.

Edit: that being said - by the looks of it Jeff Loomis has very thick hair. But it'll make your hair grease up less.


----------



## Trespass (Jun 14, 2008)

Jachop said:


> Shampoo your hair less - massage some conditioner into your hair every time you take a shower.
> 
> Edit: that being said - by the looks of it Jeff Loomis has very thick hair. But it'll make your hair grease up less.



Yeah, already the advice from this thread has solved the greasy thing, its worked great 

So it turns out it wasn't my hairs fault at all, I was just "doing it wrong"


----------



## Abhorred (Jun 15, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> 5$ for a look, 20$ for a fondle.



I missed this when you first posted it. No matter, I've needed my hands for other things.

I've got $2.79 and a clump of used gum on my person at the moment. Can we work out a payment plan?


----------



## King_nothing621 (Jun 24, 2008)

this makes me sad...my hair is starting to leave me. 21 and going bald


----------



## Demeyes (Jun 24, 2008)

I've been growing my hair for nearly 2 years now, only had it cut once during that time. Its getting to the stage where its now long enough to tie into a decent ponytail. Which is great, the worst is pretty much over! The problem with my hair is that its really thin so it'll never be like Mr.Loomis. My brothers hair is exactly the same. I've gone without cutting mine for ages but I think I might get a trim to tidy up the ends and keep it healthy a few weeks before I go back to college.


----------



## ErykaDaemons (Jun 6, 2009)

<--Knee-length and proud


----------



## Jason (Jun 6, 2009)

ErykaDaemons said:


> <--Knee-length and proud



Congrats  This is a year old thread


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 6, 2009)

Should my hair start to leave... it's ALL going. As soon as I notice.


----------



## ErykaDaemons (Jun 6, 2009)

Haha, yeah I got that. I'm a noob and still trying to get a feel for the place.


----------



## Trespass (Jun 6, 2009)

Last week I just cut it all off. I had it growing since I started this thread.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 7, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Should my hair start to leave... it's ALL going. As soon as I notice.



Welcome to my life.

I HAVE COLD EARS !

When I was ~25 or so I had hair down to my waist and it was a fucker to take care of properly (very thick and curly) but I abused the privilege (dyed/crimped occassionally) so that + genetics = shaved head now. Hate it >_<


----------



## Anthony (Jul 2, 2009)

Trespass said:


> Last week I just cut it all off. I had it growing since I started this thread.



What was it like to take it all off? I might do the same soon.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 2, 2009)

Tresspass hasn't posted here in a while


----------



## Trespass (Jul 3, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Tresspass hasn't posted here in a while



Actually, I spend most of the time reading the forum. I'm still here, just too self-conscious and introverted to say much about the issues at hand.


Taking all the hair off was different. I'd grown accustomed to playing with my hair in my face, so it was nice to be able to see things on the keys/fretboard.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jul 3, 2009)

I have hair that's a bit wavier/curlier than Jeff's. It stays very wavy after I wash it but when I sleep (I lie down and keep my hair behind my back/side) it straightens out to look similar to Jeff's look where to top layers are fairly straight but the bottom layers are more wavy and have curls at the end. My hair is like 3/4 way down my back.

A bump is a bump. Put my two cents it.


----------



## TheMightyRunt (Aug 26, 2009)

Trespass said:


>


 
LOL


----------



## hutchman (Aug 26, 2009)

It'll look good once it's long man........ See you in 2 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hahhaha.


----------



## CentaurPorn (Aug 26, 2009)

Did you really just dig up a thread about someones hair??


----------



## TheMightyRunt (Aug 26, 2009)

CentaurPorn said:


> Did you really just dig up a thread about someones hair??


 
Yes.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 26, 2009)

TheMightyRunt said:


> Yes.


 
Why?  That, and your location (both immature and grammatically wrong) suggests to me that we have yet *another* hopeless n00b on our hands.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 4, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Why?  That, and your location (both immature and grammatically wrong) suggests to me that we have yet *another* hopeless n00b on our hands.



Immature, yes. Grammatically incorrect, no. In the U.K, Australia and New Zealand It is spelt 'Mum'.


----------



## Dave (Sep 4, 2009)

To be grammatically correct there needs to be an apostrophe in there....


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 8, 2009)

Dave said:


> To be grammatically correct there needs to be an apostrophe in there....



Ahhhh dang skippy!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 8, 2009)

Here's some pics of my long, luscious locks:

Me "playing" drums:







Me with a cigar in my mouth holding an old ass rifle:






This is what I do with it when I don't want to fuck around with brushing it out of the way all the time 






I'm sure I've got others, I just found these ones from my last vacation


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 8, 2009)

Congratulations JJ, you have exactly the same hair as me.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 8, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Should my hair start to leave... it's ALL going. As soon as I notice.



If i ever start to lose my hair, whatever is left is going into one giant dreadlock 


Also, my hair is currently just above arse-length. Been growing it for 5 years


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 8, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Congratulations JJ, you have exactly the same hair as me.



High five!








Demoniac said:


> If i ever start to lose my hair, whatever is left is going into one giant dreadlock
> 
> 
> Also, my hair is currently just above arse-length. Been growing it for 5 years



If I start to go bald I'm rocking the fucking skullet until it gets way too haggard, then when I cut it I'm going to rock a mullet for a week or so.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 8, 2009)

A dreadlock or i'll just shave the remaining hair into little circular patches randomly dispersed all over my head and grow it like that


----------



## Methilde (Nov 12, 2009)

When I want the loomis hair, I put a lot of braids in it (about 10) and then make it wet and add a bit of mousse for fixation. Next morning undo the braids and comb the hair carefully. Tadah, loomis hair


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 12, 2009)

But you're a chick, you know how to braid hair and stuff, I'm assuming most guys don't


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 12, 2009)

my hair is far too awesome for me to want anyone else's... at least to me it is 



JJ Rodriguez said:


> But you're a chick, you know how to braid hair and stuff, I'm assuming most guys don't


I do 

EDIT: SHO NUUUUUUUUUUUFF!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 12, 2009)

Sorry.

I'm assuming _straight_ men don't know how to braid hair.


----------

